# Game #37: Cavs @ Warriors (1/20/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-16) @* *Golden State Warriors* *(18-19)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 7:30 pm PT, 10:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Staples Center*, Oakland, California

The West Coast swing hasn’t been kind for Cleveland as the losing streak continues. The painful absence of Drew Gooden and Larry Hughes is becoming more obvious each passing game. LeBron’s thinking too much, the team continues to miss foul shots and the confidence and momentum developed earlier in the season has all but vanished. Golden State has an advantage at the PG spot and with Gooden day-to-day, the Warriors have an advantage at the PF position as well. It's going to be a tough game because the Cavaliers can't outrun the Warriors and will need to execute in the halfcourt set (which hasn't been a reality the last few games).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Golden State's Davis suspended for a game*












> *Golden State’s Davis suspended for a game*
> 
> *January 19, 2006*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Golden State's Davis suspended for a game*

Nice to catch a break: hopefully we can steal a win here. Lebron hopefully is fired up with all the criticism he's taking.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Golden State Warriors Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/20/2006 | James facing criticism in clutch*












> *James facing criticism in clutch*
> *Last-minute failures a rare blemish on resume for Cavaliers superstar*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs call on James for shot in the arm*












> *Cavs call on James for shot in the arm*
> 
> Friday, January 20, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Damon Jones on Baron Davis or Jason Richardson.... YIKKKKKKES

Hello Sasha and Mike Wilks tonight...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

It will be our luck tonight, Sasha after his game against the Nuggets will get about 7 min where he will turn it over about 3 times and pick up about 3 fouls missing his only 3 shots. 

Only to find himself now further behind Luke and now its Lukes turn again to get 10 min next game and try and show something. I like both of these kids, but now i just wish one of them would step up over the other and take some minutes. No favorites anymore Luke has had his time to prove he can play or not. Now give it to Sasha and hopefully he takes advantage or we all know what that means if he doesnt... Newble with 30+ minutes...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good luck to you guys. We really need this one tonight to be .500.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Pietrus healthy? I can't wait to see him and Bron square off.

Warriors need to get their act together. But not against us. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew is heathly and starting. That's great to see. 

Cleveland is rocking the away blue jerseys.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden is off to a good start. He's always eager to score and has that extra bounce in his step when returning to the Bay Area.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew's the man.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

26-26 tie at the end of the first quarter. Drew Gooden has been the MVP thus far for Cleveland (5/5 shooting).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Warriors are making a strong run against the Cavaliers' 2nd unit. This current squad is looking shakey right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dunleavy looks really confident out there.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah. Mike is rock solid tonight.

Besides the Sasha jumper, the 2nd unit isn't getting anything going offensively.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's missing a ton of easy looks. I like that he's in the paint making those misses. But the shots are just rattling out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another night in foul trouble for Bron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland needs to hang in there and hope for a strong 3rd quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chicago and Indy lost tonight. Bucks won. So nobody is really capatilizing on the Cavs woeful Road Trip.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is looking bad. And Mike is continuing his excellence. Jason and Mike have combined for a good deal of the Warrior's points tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sasha looks good again tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron will be lucky to get double figures tonight the way he's fouling, and the way he's shooting. This is a lot like the Pacers game he had a few months back. But thankfully Drew and Z and Sasha are keeping us around.

Damon Jones has completely lost his touch. He still can't make a shot to save his life.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sasha and Drew are about the only positives.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew is a monster tonight!


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually... Drew is amazing... no trade no trade.. keep him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ LOL Yeah, just whenever you even ponder a possible trade scenario, Gooden puts up a game like this to silence it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland held to 38% shooting as a team. They are down 11 points at halftime (43-54).


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Did anyone see the first positiont that Damon was in the game when Jrich took him off the dribble and Damon didnt move from the 3pt line and Rich scored a layup... his feet werent moving..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We really don't NEED a trade once Hughes gets back. Snow and Wilks are decent point guards. Snow has really brought his game this year.

The guy you might actually look at trading is Luke Jackson, if you can get another first rounder with him, and Danny knows of a couple people at the back of the draft he wants. But that's not a trade you probably even need to explore until the offseason.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh. And we're going to lose this game. 2-13 when trailing at the half. Just don't see a way to win this game. I hate when we play from behind.

Eric Snow on JRich is a good matchup for the Cavs.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Could anyone see Sasha seeing some starting time with in the next couple of games... Newble started and played 4 minutes, whats his purpose, if any..?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha should start unless Coach wants a heavier guy in Newble to check somebody for a specific match up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The problem with starting Sasha is that then that means Newble comes off the bench. And it's not like the second unit has a hard enough time scoring as it is.

One solution is probably to play Z or Gooden with the second unit more. I'm sure Drew wouldn't mind getting a few more minutes.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Atleast it looks like Marshall was posting up alittle more, and taking some 15 footers... 

Also... Damon/Luke should be a trade option any where in the league


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*MY 2nd half strategy*

LEt Verejao play when Z sits. Limit Donyell's minutes to when Drew is sitting. Bron needs to WAKE the F*&* UP !!!!

And Jones can sit the rest of the game.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Almost forgot about AV tonight.... maybe fatique and not being in shape is catching up to him on the WEST coast trip


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Well. Well Well Well.... Remember when we had a very easy easy beginning schedule ... and we started out very very well... and now the rough part of the schedule is coming.. and we look back down too earth... actually like last year pretty much... .... 


PLEASE MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

If were at the "Q" that is a charge on JRich...


Newble just sucks.... really bad... he is getting 3 million a year? damn he has to be laughing everytime he goes home..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This just shows, Lebron can not have a bad game. The diffrence in the game is Lebron having a horrible game. If he were having a good game, we might only be down two.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey. This loss might not be that bad if we can get Andy back. He's looking a little lively tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Marty Vicious on the bench tonight, or is he already down in Arkansas?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Could be Lebron's worst game of his career?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Is Marty Vicious on the bench tonight, or is he already down in Arkansas?


NBDL.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Warriors nail a three to end the 3rd quarter. Cleveland is down 20 at the end of three (55-75).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just one of those games you have.

I say get Luke, Andy, and Pav some playing time here in the fourth.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. I would have played the bench the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wonder why Drew isn't out there? Sometimes Mike Brown is a little to hard on him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe and Lebron must have drank at the same bar last night. Just checked in on the Lakers-Suns game, and Kobe and the Lakers are having a similiar kind of night. Weird how they would both have such bad games on the same night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke finally in the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke really sucks more times than he doesn't. Why didn't he just throw the post entry pass there to Andy?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Drew was headed for a career game, and he sits most of the 2nd half. The only thing I can figure is that he's resting Drew for Utah. He might as well rest most of them tonight. They Suck. Lebron has passed the ball to Eric Snow and Ira Newble for wide open shots all night and they look like 10 year olds trying to shoot the ball.

Lebron is definitely playing like someone who partied until dawn and slept maybe 3 hours.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy is probably earning himself a little more playing time tonight. We started to see a little bit of the old wild thing in spurts tonight. Starting to get that bounce in his step back. Getting deflections.

Once he gets in shape, he's a Mike Brown kind of player, I think. He could really make our defense formidable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV needs to watch his fouls in the future. If he's not careful, he'll pile them quick and lose PT as a result.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Golden State 99, Cleveland 79*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well...one last chance for a win on this road trip LOL.

We knew it'd be bad. And really, I think this is about as bad as we all thought. We're a paranoid lot.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Morongk22 said:


> Well. Well Well Well.... Remember when we had a very easy easy beginning schedule ... and we started out very very well... and now the rough part of the schedule is coming.. and we look back down too earth... actually like last year pretty much... ....
> 
> 
> PLEASE MAKE ME STOP WATCHING THIS


That sounded like something that could be said about the Warriors. The Warriors have been struggling, and we've been in the rough part of the schedule for a while.

I must say though, that was quite a relief. We caught you guys on an off night and we took advantage of it. I've never seen the Warriors playing so well in a long time...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yoyo said:


> That sounded like something that could be said about the Warriors. The Warriors have been struggling, and we've been in the rough part of the schedule for a while.
> 
> I must say though, that was quite a relief. We caught you guys on an off night and we took advantage of it. I've never seen the Warriors playing so well in a long time...



Well good for your team, bad for us... but as for your sig... I see you have Damon Jones on your Yahoo Fantasy team... I am sorry to hear that... hahaha


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

like I said earlier we needed this game to be .500. Good Game but you guys were just off tonight. I guess our defense was real tough tonight. I'm still pullin for LeBron to make the playoffs and us. I love both teams but when against my Warriors its different.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What an awful game: not much to say beyond that.

i think it's becoming fairly obvious that our backcourt is just atrocious w/o Hughes. On top of that take Drew away, a just recovering AV, and a hurt Z - big trouble. Need to stay a few games above .500 till everyone is healthy and they'll we'll make a run


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well good for your team, bad for us... but as for your sig... I see you have Damon Jones on your Yahoo Fantasy team... I am sorry to hear that... hahaha


Haha, thanks for reminding me to update my sig. He hasn't been on my team for ages...like two months.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't catch this game, and I'm glad. Burn the game tape.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope this springboards the Warriors into the playoff picture. Pietrus is the man. The Cavs should get him.

Hughes, Pietrus, Lebron should be the backcourt. Just vicious!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Warriors throttle rattled Cavs*












> _LeBron James is fouled by Golden State Warriors' Andris Biedrins, left, as he attempts a shot during the first quarter of Friday night's game against the Warriors. James finished the night with just 14 points on 5-of-22 shooting from the field._
> 
> *Warriors throttle rattled Cavs*
> 
> ...


----------

